# On the way to Abu Dhabi.. have a few questions re housing



## alex85

Hi All

I've been lurking these forums for a while but thought I'd now register, as my wife and I are on our way over to Abu Dhabi (arriving in January). I have a few questions that I couldn't see had been asked before.


 Any thoughts on Etihad Towers? Particularly from anyone who has lived there. Or any recommendations for new-ish and well equipped buildings in the Al Bateen / Al Khalidaya / Corniche area? Looking to spend around 200-250k p/a for a decent sized 3-bedroom apartment.
Do most apartments come with at least 1 car park? It's not something that's mentioned in agent's listings, and I'm curious if it goes without saying or if you pay/agree on that separately to the unit itself.
 Is a balcony a necessity? To those who have them, how often do you use it? I'm thinking it must be un-useable for at least half of the year, and likely to get dirty/dusty all the time, but I could be wrong?

Would appreciate any feedback, cheers.


----------



## Mangerhanagment

Can't answer your first question but re the other 2;

Most of the apartments in your price range should have parking in the building. How many spaces you would get I don't know but should get one included in the rent anyway. 

I have a balcony and only use it for smoking really so I don't smoke inside the apartment. During the summer I couldn't actually sit out on it for any length of time but I wouldn't consider not having one. Maybe if i stopped smoking I wouldn't bother. With the constant wind round my place now it does get filthy constantly, which is a drawback, but it is handy for drying some washing quickly although I wouldn't say it was a necessity to have one


----------



## busybee2

i think etihad towers windows do not open. if you have a nice view etc you may well sit out on your balcony more often but i wouldnt go for that apartment just because it has... everywhere outside gets dirty and some buildings are very difficult to clean balconies as they havent thought about getting water and drains there etc. each building will have allocated parking, but it could be 1 or 2, you will need to ask each one. 250 is a nice budget what about a villa? does it have to be on the corniche?


----------



## alex85

busybee2 said:


> i think etihad towers windows do not open. if you have a nice view etc you may well sit out on your balcony more often but i wouldnt go for that apartment just because it has... everywhere outside gets dirty and some buildings are very difficult to clean balconies as they havent thought about getting water and drains there etc. each building will have allocated parking, but it could be 1 or 2, you will need to ask each one. 250 is a nice budget what about a villa? does it have to be on the corniche?


That's great, thanks for the feedback.

We've considered villas, but prefer the security and facilities of living in an apartment (plus might get some nice views on a higher floor). Doesn't have to be on the corniche, but I figure that's the best spot to get ocean views, central to most things etc. 

Think we might have to spend some time on the ground checking out different places to see what'll work best.

cheers


----------



## imac

alex85 said:


> That's great, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> We've considered villas, but prefer the security and facilities of living in an apartment (plus might get some nice views on a higher floor). Doesn't have to be on the corniche, but I figure that's the best spot to get ocean views, central to most things etc.
> 
> Think we might have to spend some time on the ground checking out different places to see what'll work best.
> 
> cheers


You can get some pretty spectacular views over on Reem as well...


----------



## nafets

Etihad tower, you get 30% cheaper or larger on reem Island ...

220.000 for a new very large 4 bed room apartment, seen 3 bed room on Etihad and they are tiny..


----------



## AlexDhabi

alex85 said:


> Any thoughts on Etihad Towers? Particularly from anyone who has lived there. Or any recommendations for new-ish and well equipped buildings in the Al Bateen / Al Khalidaya / Corniche area? Looking to spend around 200-250k p/a for a decent sized 3-bedroom apartment.
> Do most apartments come with at least 1 car park? It's not something that's mentioned in agent's listings, and I'm curious if it goes without saying or if you pay/agree on that separately to the unit itself.
> Is a balcony a necessity? To those who have them, how often do you use it? I'm thinking it must be un-useable for at least half of the year, and likely to get dirty/dusty all the time, but I could be wrong?
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback, cheers.


Etihad Towers - expensive, good views, no supermarket in complex yet, windows don't open, no pets allowed, small pool and gym, everyone I know there who moved there has left or plans to leave soon. Nation Towers is a good alternative in similar price range but in short supply. Shining Towers similar but not quite on Corniche.
Car parking 1 or 2 spaces is normal in new buildings.
Balconies get dirty and dusty all the time but are nice in the winter - unless the outdoor space is big it is better not to have a balcony IMO.
Security concerns? This is Abu Dhabi and if security is the only reason for not getting a villa you must be kidding.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I've lived in Etihad Towers for 2 years now, since it opened. I don't think there are any 3 beds available at the mo but PM me if you want contact details for their in-house letting people (who like their maintenance are A1). Deal with them and you avoid the usual 5% fee 

Yes the windows don't open / there are no balconies but from previous experience both are just a pain, especially the balcony  There's loads of dust/sand in the air here year round. Unless you have a maid to clean everywhere daily you don't want to open windows/ cope with a balcony. Trust me!

Alex Dhabi is talking rubbish. Waitrose has been open since August. One pet per apartment is allowed. The pools aren't huge but fine and never busy. Ditto for the gyms. You can always join the hotel gym if you're bothered by size. Only Sun&Sky and Saadiyat do better. There are special offers there for residents and 20% off all F&B in the hotel. 

I've looked at Nation Towers. It is a very poor cousin. No shops there yet (or for a while). Friends there have some serious noise problems due to the paper thin walls. Saadiyat is the only real contender at the mo. Landmark next to the Brit embassy may be the next. Marasy is dire..


----------



## alex85

Thanks AlexDhabi and Jim. 

Will definitely have a look at Reem Island, but will be working near Etihad Towers so it would nice to avoid the (20min?) commute there and back each day. 

Thanks for the heads up re: direct contact with Etihad Jim - PM sent.

Have a decent list of apartment blocks to consider now - cheers


----------



## AlexDhabi

It seems the situation has changed at Etihad Towers, so my info was out of date and not "rubbish". Still I would not want to live there and I don't think it is anywhere near as good as Sun & Sky. I like the look of Marasy, which just goes to show not everyone likes the same thing. No substitute for looking that are available before you make your choice.
Now Gate Towers next door to Sun & Sky is opening up for rentals so that would definitely be worth a look. That's around 15-20 minutes door to door for your commute. But if they don't improve the access roads on Reem that time will start to increase as the thousands of new apartments get occupied.


----------

